# Anyone set up to cut brass tubing?



## RosezPenZ (Jul 26, 2009)

I am in need of some replacement 8mm tubes. I can only buy them 10" long.  I have tried to cut them myself and I am done, finished, quit...  It's not worth it to me to buy and try to set up everything and all the hassel that goes into it.  So is there anyone out there that is already set up to cut brass tubes to a specific length willing to do it for a fee for me?  I would mail the long tubes to you and pay for shipping back.  We are only looking at maybe a couple dozen cuts.

Rose Heightman


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

Get a small tubing cutter at Lowes or????????????
Or get the small cut off saw from H/F I have both and the H/F saw works great it has about a 2" blade. PSI sells one the same as H/F but a higher cost


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with Nick . I have the H/F saw and it takes just seconds to cut a couple of tubes . The saw sells for $28 (on sale for $20 sometimes) and is easy to use . Here's the link to it http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42307


----------



## skiprat (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Butch, that is a neat little chop saw!!!  I wish we had stuff like that here Can it cut through a 1 inch blank?


----------



## BigShed (Jul 26, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Hey Butch, that is a neat little chop saw!!!  I wish we had stuff like that here Can it cut through a 1 inch blank?



Same thoughts here!

I'd buy one of those in a flash! Especially considering the price.


----------



## leaycraft (Jul 26, 2009)

I have one, in fact it was on sale $20.  It maxs out at about >3/4"< 1".  Just be careful to square up the vise/fence holder.    For what it is , it works fine.


----------



## Monty (Jul 26, 2009)

leaycraft said:


> I have one, in fact it was on sale $20.  It maxs out at about >3/4"< 1".  Just be careful to square up the vise/fence holder.    For what it is , it works fine.


Max I've found is about 3/4", plus it has a tendency to bog down on blanks if you try to rush the cut.


----------



## barkisini (Jul 26, 2009)

What tubes do you need, and how many? I may have spares.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to get back on.  I tried a tube cutter and it flared the tubing in so bad that I cant get the fittings in( i did not think I was using too much pressure).  The saw from HF sounds good at that price (I refuse to pay penn states $$$$),  but does it really cut Square ends and can you clamp it tight enough with out bending the tubing and can i cut acurate lenghts.  those have been some of my questions before I purchase a saw. 
As for how many tubes.  Well I found several more  I am short about 12 kits so that is 24 pieces for the penxx click pens  they are 2.031" in I think. and then several of the powerpens they are slightly shorter.  those are what I make and sell the most of.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

You do have to align the vice to the blade and check it every so often , but it does cut nice straight , square edges . The saw is supposed to cut 3/4" but it really is only good to about 9/16" . The vise has a grove in one of the jaws to align and hold the tube tightly without damaging it . 
It is under powered so don't expect to cut solid brass with it but it does cut standard brass tubes very cleanly .


----------



## Monty (Aug 4, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> You do have to align the vice to the blade and check it every so often , but it does cut nice straight , square edges . The saw is supposed to cut 3/4" but it really is only good to about 9/16" . The vise has a grove in one of the jaws to align and hold the tube tightly without damaging it .
> It is under powered so don't expect to cut solid brass with it but it does cut standard brass tubes very cleanly .


Ditto. Plus it can make the cut edge a little burr if you cut through too fast, but this can be remedied with a deburring tool or file.
In my opinion, it's worth the money for the HF unit if you are cutting a large number of tubes. If you're not in a rush, wait until HF offers a 15 or 20% off coupon.


----------



## TomW (Aug 4, 2009)

A couple of suggestions for the HF mini chop saw.... The replacement blades are 3 for $9.99 regular price at HF.
The screw that holds the blade is RIGHT HAND THREAD (normal), very soft, phillips head, M4x7 and VERY TIGHT (you have to take off the belt cover to hold the shaft, and even then it's really tight. 
My wife uses one of these in her stained glass business (to cut zinc came) and I sneak some cuts on my brass tubes from time to time...

Tom


----------



## Wildman (Aug 4, 2009)

I would rather pay $.54 or more for single extra tubes than cut them myself. Learned am time & money ahead going with pre cut extra tubes. Will never buy a pen kit that has 10” extra tubes again. Life is too short!

Had trouble cutting 10” spare tubes and getting length correct every time using tubing cutter. Was making Polaris click pens with 3/8” tubes. 

Initially thought about using my band saw and pen blank cutting jig to cut tubes. Thought adding a stop to the jig and changed band saw blade to 10 TPI could cut run off several spare tubes at one time. Never got around to doing it that way.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 4, 2009)

Rose, I also would recommend the little Harbor Freight saw. To give you some ideas, I included a few photos of my setup that I modified last year to make repeat identical thin cuts in tubing.

I threw away their junky little miter table contraption and and made my own tube holder and made a few other mods you probably wouldn't want but these saws can make some very accurate cuts in brass, copper, silver and even titanium (if you don't mind one cut per blade!)

If you still want someone to cut your brass, I'll do it for you but you'de be missing out on the fun!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 6, 2009)

How critical is it to cut the tube to exact length? I know that it is critical to have the finished blank the correct length but why not cut the brass tube oversized (just as you would the blank itself) and then trim it with a barrel trimmer (or whatever method you prefer) after glue up, until it is perfect. That way even if the cut is a little out of square or jagged it can be cleaned up in the trimming process. Just my $.02   =0)


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lenny said:


> How critical is it to cut the tube to exact length? I know that it is critical to have the finished blank the correct length but why not cut the brass tube oversized (just as you would the blank itself) and then trim it with a barrel trimmer (or whatever method you prefer) after glue up, until it is perfect. That way even if the cut is a little out of square or jagged it can be cleaned up in the trimming process. Just my $.02 =0)


 Agree, I use a cheap bandsaw I got at a yard sale for $10.  I dont worry about the end much as I square it off later.  Might not be "preferred" but it works for me.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2009)

The tubing cutter bends the tube even when used correctly. this is a plus when you are cutting something that has a fitting that will fit on the outside of it. you are supposed to ream the inside. All this does not work nearly as well for pens as it does plumbing. I do use a tubing cutter but I put a pilot in the tube to eliminate the bending. be careful though cause you can get the tube stuck on the pilot. I suggest the cut off saw if you can get it for as little as $20.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 7, 2009)

I have what butch is talking about and love it.  I dont use it often but it sure comes in handy when I need it.  Quick and simple.  I dont usually worry about how straight the ends are and over cut slightly so when I barrel trim it gets squared. I just keep one tube the exact size to compare the blank too.

Nice set up Texatdurango.  Thanks for sharing.  Im going to have to try that myself.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 7, 2009)

i put the tubes in my drill chuck, carefully mark the length with my digital caliper, turn on the lathe and touch the tube with the long point of my skew and voila tubes cut no muss no fuss.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Aug 8, 2009)

*Finally sold me*

Ok, Texatdurago, your pictures finally sold me on the HF saw.  I will go get one and give it a try.  by the way I checked out your web and the pens are handddd - sume.  WOW
To the guy that said he does not use kits that dont have extra barrels avalabile, I'm with you, expect that the penxx  and powerpen kits are nearly all my business.  I think I've sold close to 200 now.
Thanks for everyones input and $0.02 worth.  If I cant get it to work I'll be back for more advice.
Happy turning
Rose


----------



## RosezPenZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Lenny said:


> How critical is it to cut the tube to exact length? I know that it is critical to have the finished blank the correct length but why not cut the brass tube oversized (just as you would the blank itself) and then trim it with a barrel trimmer (or whatever method you prefer) after glue up, until it is perfect. That way even if the cut is a little out of square or jagged it can be cleaned up in the trimming process. Just my $.02   =0)



Been doing that and I cant get down a method to  "stop soon enough and not too late"


thats part of the reason I'm short barrels (rest lost due to experiments).
Rose


----------



## RosezPenZ (Sep 18, 2009)

*made it to HF*

I finally made it to HF ( I hate paying freight). and picked up the saw, it was just under $30 and got extra blades.  I have not tried it yet.  All The floor samples I noticed, had this orange leg that is to go in that little hole to allow the blade to come down, does not go in the hole, thus making you stick your finger in there near the running blade.  Can I just remove that orange peice or will it now work if I take it out?


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 18, 2009)

fromRosezWoodshop said:


> I finally made it to HF ( I hate paying freight). and picked up the saw, it was just under $30 and got extra blades. I have not tried it yet. All The floor samples I noticed, had this orange leg that is to go in that little hole to allow the blade to come down, does not go in the hole, thus making you stick your finger in there near the running blade. Can I just remove that orange peice or will it now work if I take it out?


 Rose, look at my first photo above, see the little red "button" on top of the handle just beyond the black part?  Pushing that down with your thumb or finger moves that safety piece underneatn, no need to get your fingers in the way.  I assume your's is the same as mine.


----------



## KD5NRH (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like they have a 6" cutoff saw with abrasive blade for $40.  Anybody tried putting a 5-3/8 narrow-kerf wood cutting blade on that to see how well it would work for cutting blanks and/or tubing?


----------



## Inkspot (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally I got to see one of these HF saws in action. Interesting video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vciHLkhgOQ8


----------



## Cindylee (Jan 21, 2010)

I use a standard pipe cutter found in the pluming section of the hardware store.  You just have to go VERY slow.  Advance and turn at the same time and it seems to work just great.  If it flares the tube at all you can just run the edge of an Exacto knife around the inside of the tube after it has been glued up and it fixes that issue.  But if you go slow enough with the cutter and take your time it will cut it perfectly.  If your cutter is old the cutting wheel may be dull.  - --  jmho


----------



## PrinterTom (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe I am doing it wrong but I cut them on my miter saw...works for me...


----------



## wee willie (Jan 21, 2010)

just saw this today 

http://grizzly.com/products/4-1-2-Angle-Grinder-Stand/G8183


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 21, 2010)

wee willie said:


> just saw this today
> 
> http://grizzly.com/products/4-1-2-Angle-Grinder-Stand/G8183




Great find!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 21, 2010)

wee willie said:


> just saw this today
> 
> http://grizzly.com/products/4-1-2-Angle-Grinder-Stand/G8183




I may have to get one of those and I don't even need it. Just looks like a cool tool to have!:biggrin:


----------



## Inkspot (Jan 22, 2010)

Defiantly will have way more power than the HF. I'm got to have one.


----------

